# Need mac book repair man/woman



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I hav spill_ a rink into my mac book kybr i clink it as i coul bu kiis i cannot us coul som )i who fixsmac books call mi? Pliis>>>>

six o four svn two six thrii iight thrii six>>>> putir bing turnig off so no posts from mi for a bit>>> lisa

English this time from iPhone . 

Spilled coffe on key board hours ago, dried it took out battery and then when I fired it back up many keys don't work, and some stuck. Hoping some one here fixes these or can recomend place to take that won't gut me. Call would be best 604-***-***

thanks so much Lisa


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ohhh man I spilled Monster energy drink on my Toshiba Notebook about a year ago! The hard drive did a bit of self recovery on startup and I never noticed any glitches afterwards. One of those dual processor benefits I think? I never do anything but Word and surf the net on it but the Monster didn't seem to slow my comp down (and ironically it didn't speed it up either lol!!!)

Not sure if you take sugar in your coffee (I'm assuming so?) but I spilled a sugary drink and the keys were verysticky for EVER. My keys would not pop out and os even a year later the keys are still 'tough' and will never be the same.
Thankfully I recall reading that MacBook keys do pop off and snap on so just pop the keys off, clean them, wipe the coffee off the board underneath and presto. Once all the sticky sugar is taken care of everything should be in working order.


----------

